
Ask HN: Macbook Pro Alternatives - Bogdanp
After all of the issues I&#x27;ve had[1] with my 2-yo Macbook Pro, I&#x27;m strongly considering buying a different brand laptop for the first time in nearly a decade so I&#x27;m wondering what recommendations HN has regarding comparable laptops.<p>My needs are fairly straightforward:<p>* linux support<p>* high dpi screen<p>* good build quality<p>* good keyboard<p>* good trackpad<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;bogdanp&#x2F;status&#x2F;1099974380656959488
======
jason_slack
I have a brand new model 15-inch MBP. I have been a long time Apple fan (Since
the early 90's). It isn't doing much right now :-(

For my day to day work I am actually using a Lenovo Thinkpad L460. Ubuntu 18,
2tb SSD, 32gb RAM. Everything works, even the dock.

------
Liriel
[https://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/laptops/spectre-355002--
1](https://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/laptops/spectre-355002--1)

I sold my MacBook pro and got this.

